# Is the pillowed V-cube 5 coming out?



## timothy7 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi everybody, my first post on the speedsolving forum.
I was wondering if there are is any expectation of a pillowed V-cube 5 coming out? I like the rounded shape, and V-cubes' plastic seems better quality than some other brands.
-Tim


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 4, 2014)

They have said that it will be coming out... I just have no idea when. They replied to a Facebook post of mine earlier this year with the same question.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 4, 2014)

timothy7 said:


> V-cubes' plastic seems better quality than some other brands.



You should know that the quality of the plastic is not a major factor in how enjoyable the cube is to use. Realistically, cheaper plastic is not going to break on you if you're not being stupid. The internal mechanism is much more important.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 4, 2014)

Johnny said:


> You should know that the quality of the plastic is not a major factor in how enjoyable the cube is to use. Realistically, cheaper plastic is not going to break on you if you're not being stupid.



Actually, it can have a huge effect on your cube.


----------



## Wylie28 (Nov 4, 2014)

Johnny said:


> You should know that the quality of the plastic is not a major factor in how enjoyable the cube is to use. Realistically, cheaper plastic is not going to break on you if you're not being stupid. The internal mechanism is much more important.



Umm Aolong V2 fiasco? The first batch was very sluggish because they used the wrong plastic, the second batch is much much better.


----------



## kcl (Nov 5, 2014)

*New V-cubes*



Johnny said:


> You should know that the quality of the plastic is not a major factor in how enjoyable the cube is to use. Realistically, cheaper plastic is not going to break on you if you're not being stupid. The internal mechanism is much more important.


Sorry, but this is completely untrue.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Sorry, but this is completely untrue.



Sorry, but this is completely untrue.






First post in a while, feels good.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 5, 2014)

Bunyanderman said:


> Sorry, but this is completely untrue.



Sorry, but this is completely untrue.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 5, 2014)

Instead of posting without contributing to discussion, if any of you could provide evidence to support your claims about the effect of plastic type on performance, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Berd (Nov 5, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> Instead of posting without contributing to discussion, if any of you could provide evidence to support your claims about the effect of plastic type on performance, it'd be much appreciated.



*Cough* Aulong V2 *Cough*


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 5, 2014)

There are several examples of cubes with crappy plastic:

AoLong V2 problem
WitTwo V2
Panshi [Or were the pieces just crap]
Plastic in the YuXin 11x11

Yeah some cubes have **** plastic. They have an effect on your puzzle too. Compare very sturdy, secure plastic with lots of friction to flexible plastic with little friction.


----------



## timothy7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. For sure plastic quality does not translate to cube speed. But enjoyment is a personal thing, and it happens that flimsy construction bugs me. I have a 42mm Zhanchi which turns very nicely, but the cubelets don't quite fit together properly leaving sharp edges and gaps which have a tendency to open up. Likewise I'm not a fan of stickers, which tend to come unstuck on the larger cubes. I'm hoping V-cubes will upgrade all their cubes to stickerless faces, as they've done with their 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## nalralz (Nov 8, 2014)

I am getting the current v cube 5 in white because my shengshou 5x5 pops and locks up every 2-4 solves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 8, 2014)

nalralz said:


> I am getting the current v cube 5 in white because my shengshou 5x5 pops and locks up every 2-4 solves.



AOCHUANG


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2014)

timothy7 said:


> Thanks for the replies. For sure plastic quality does not translate to cube speed. But enjoyment is a personal thing, and it happens that flimsy construction bugs me. I have a 42mm Zhanchi which turns very nicely, but the cubelets don't quite fit together properly leaving sharp edges and gaps which have a tendency to open up. Likewise I'm not a fan of stickers, which tend to come unstuck on the larger cubes. I'm hoping V-cubes will upgrade all their cubes to stickerless faces, as they've done with their 2x2 and 3x3.



The AoChuang is made of plastic which has a high quality feeling to it. It also comes in stickerless. Currently the only one available has a pink side but the one with red should be out soon.

http://thecubicle.us/5x5-c-29.html


----------

